# Novo Lexin?!?!



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I think if you give your dog an overdose it can cause vomiting, diarrhea, etc. Or if you don't feed with food, I guess?

Otherwise, it should NOT cause any problems...  

Jacks was on it (over here it is Keflex) a few times for his UTI's. No problems.


----------

